# Cavalcade of Wheels at Notre Dame - RC Racing!!! March 17th - 18th



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Our club (www.michianarc.com) puts on a race at the Cavalcade of Wheels every year. This year, the track will be a 36x72'. While this show is for 2 days, EACH day is it's own race with heats, mains, and Winners. Saturday is generally 3 heats and a main, while sunday is only 2 heats and a main. Were working on getting the information on our website and the flier/entry form complete. I will continue to post information here as it becomes available.

Some of the classes offered will be:

Offroad (Carpet w/carpted jumps and other obsticles)
Stadium Truck Stock (both Novice and Advanced divisions)
This classes is for 2wd trucks w/foam or road tires (foam works best)
Chassis must be taped or otherwise protected from tearing the carpet
should the truck bottom out.

Road Course
12th scale stock
Touring Car Stock -foam (both Novice and Advanced divisions)
18th scale Open

Oval
4-cell stock
6-cell stock
4-cell 4300 (BRL Rules)

More details to come soon. Please feel free to ask questions, and I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

will the 1/18th open class have jumps im coming from coldwater mich


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

we have jumps for the 10th scale cars. we "could" put those out if enough guys wanted to race with them. Those jumps are no taller then about 6" with the exception of the tabletop that is approx 16" tall, with a 4'-0" "top" portion. Kinda slick really. Anyway, we've done it both ways. In that "open" class, there are both onroad as well as offroad 18ths. I suppose if there were enough of the"offroad" ones and they wanted to run the jumps, none of the guys would object as most of the guys that have the onroad cars, aslso have the offroad cars. (make sense?) Feel free to go to our "home" website, login..and suggest it to the "rest" of the guys. They (guys running 18th) are a good flexible group.

Also, I'm not sure how far away coldwater is..but feel free to come over on a friday night (racing starts at 7:00pm) and check out what we have to offer as far as the jumps.

Either way, hope you guy can make it up for the cavalcade!
Aaron
www.michianarc.com


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks alot i prefer with out jumps what is the cavacade of wheels anyways ill be contacting the track soon i live in yhe wrong state indy has a lot of nice tracks i may hav to move


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

www.cavalcadeofwheels.com

Basically a 2-day carshow. It's beeing going on for YEARS at the university of ND. back when I was younger I can remember going there and seeing the RC cars race. for one reason or another, there was a point where there were not RC racing at the show. when I took over the ownership of our club (along with 3 other guys) we inquired with coachmen (organizer) about getting it going again. We've now done it for 4 years in a row and and do not see an end to it.

As far as ramps, I think most will go either way. The 18th scale is a pretty diverse class at our place, not only as far as vehicles, but particpants as well. there are a couple guys in their 20's, as well as some younger kids that take part in that class. Hopefully we can get some more numbers to make it more competitive.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

The form is now available for signup.

For the raffle,
we are raffeling off:
FT T4,
RC18T RTR
more to come....

the form can be found at:
http://www.michianarc.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=7&Itemid=29


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds great i will be there cant wait


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Guys,
Just thought I'd add a little video. This video was made at our track and not the cavalcade, but it gives you an idea of the type of track we have. We have a full 36x72 ozite track that we take to away events. Enjoy

http://www.michianarc.com/vdo/mrcr.wmv


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

cool vid


----------



## radioflyer (Dec 9, 2001)

Very impressive video!!!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Wish I could take credit for it. Melqui (another owner of our track) is the one with the talant on that.

If your track/club is interested in something like that, feel free to PM me, and I'll get you his info, or you can go to our site under Contact us..
or..I guess you could just click below
http://www.michianarc.com/index.php?option=com_contact&catid=6&Itemid=34


Hope to see you guys at the races!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Well, Finished with our trophy race, Thanks to all who attended. It was a great turn-out for our 1st oval trophy race. It's now time to start promotion on the Cavalcade of Wheels race. LOTS of people have talked about coming to this race. I would HIGHLY recommend sending in pre-registration forms/money. Some have already started to come in. Normally with our club race, we would say if 4 show up, we'll run them. This will NOT be the case with the Cavalcade of Wheels. We are limited on the time in the building, so running over time is NOT an option. Don't miss out on this great event!

Sponsors for this event SO FAR are:
TQ cells
Promatch Racing
Horizon Hobby

Tentitive sponsors at this time are:
TM Racing

See my signature for form.
Seeya at the races!


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

great video Melqui, Lookin forward to the cavalcade weekend :tongue:


----------



## beattie117 (Dec 1, 2004)

Wondering if you have directions or a map to get to the event? I'm coming from Angola, IN. Sounds as if 3 or so are coming for the weekend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Directions...
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/main.adp?go=1&do=nw&rmm=1&un=m&cl=EN&ct=NA&rsres=1&1ffi=&1l=&1g=&1pl=&1v=&1n=&2ffi=&2l=&2g=&2pl=&2v=&2n=&1pn=&1a=&1c=Angola&1s=IN&1z=&2pn=&2a=&2c=Notre+Dame&2s=IN&2z=&r=f

When you get off the tollroad at exit 77 and take a right onto 933. Travel on 933 (North Michigan Street) until you get to the corner of West Angela Blvd/Edison road (west is Angela, East is Edison) Take a Left onto Edison Road. (You will then be traveling east) Follow edison until you get to the intersection of Edison and North Edison. Depending on what's goin gon, you will be able to take a left there. If not, keep going straight. You will see hte camups on your left and an access road that leads to the JACC. When you get to the building (with your gear) you will be entering Gate 8. One of us will be there w/tickets signup etc.


----------



## beattie117 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thank you for the directions. Been awhile since I have been in that area. Do you know what the start time is or what time we should show up at the gate? Thanks again.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Can you give us an idea of how the program will run as far as road course, oval. 

Thanks Ron Ferguson


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

The track converts from oval to RC in about 5 mintues. (we have a pretty slick bracket system and 2x4's. Each "round" we'll switch the track from one to the other. We've been doing this for the past 4 years at Cavalcade and we havn't had a problem.

I got your PM feel free to give me a call with any questions, number is in the PM.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I have been asked about the 13.5 being allowed in some classes when it isn't really comparable. Mostly, this statement falls under the 12th scale class.

I'm getting complaints that the 13.5 is MUCH faster in 12th then a good stocker. While this has proven to be true, in the recent weeks it is more prevalent towards the last 3rd of an 8 minute race. Probably due mostly to the efficiency of the motor.

I can not change what we have already started for this year. When we made the forms, back in late December/early January, there wasn't much talk of the difference. Now, there's some talk from CEFX raceway (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showt...2&page=97&pp=15 Particular, post #1448) that they have a separate class for the two. What we will do THIS year, is include them in the 12th scale STOCK class. Next year, we will NOT allow them in the stock class, but if enough interest is there, we'll have a class for them as well.

As far as TC, and stadium truck, I don't believe the motor is an advantage. I ran it all 1st portion of our season and actually found it to be a little slower then my axiom CO2.

As far as 4-cell stock oval. Most people are saying it IS faster then a 4-cell brushed stock. Again, we will allow it this year, and re-evaluate it for next year. On a side-note, at our trophy race two weeks ago, 13.5's were allowed to run with the brushed, and a brushed car came out on top.


Cavalcade race itself, We have never tried to bill this race as a big trophy race. However, there are trophies given away for placement in the mains. The great thing about this race is the tie-in with the car show. This has got to be one of the FEW RC races that will have more then 10,000 spectators over a weekend that are NOT RC related. Great exposure.

I appreciate everybody's input as long as it's brought to me in an adult like manner. I do my best to work with the area racers and let their opinions count while keeping as many people as happy as possible. *I'd be disappointed if people didn't show based on a rule he/she disagree with.*

Please feel free to ask any more questions. If you think the question might cause problems on the forum, Please email/PM me the question and we can discuss it there, then I will post the result as I have done here.

Please get your pre-registrations in. There is a cost break if you do. Cost at the door will be a little more then pre-registration.

Thanks again and hope to see you all there.

Aaron


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

_Hey guys, I posted the stuff below on the oval side, thought I'd throw it on here as well.... It pertains more towards oval, but I wanted to express my opinion on the subject, as I'll be running 12th scale stock as well...._

I'm planning to run 4300, as well as four-cell stock oval and 12th scale stock at the Cavalcade. I do plan on running the stock classes with a brushed (Putnam) setup. I'm aware, based on recent HT & RC Tech posts, as well as talking to James Brink in Grand Rapids last week, that brushless motors in pan cars are showing they do have an advantage, and that the 13.5 is NOT the stock equivalent that Novak once promoted (remember- they run like a "good" stock motor? Hell, the new LRP system promotes the 13.5 as a 23-turn equivalent). But, I know this going in. At the trophy race in Mishawaka, it was my car (with a buddy of mine driving) that won four-cell stock oval over a brushless car. However, it was apparent that the brushless car was strong, particularly at the end. Forsythe was flying, and it pushed my buddy to drive harder, and pushed me to work harder on setup and motor. I heard more than once that "that Putnam car was flying"... I did my job...
I'll be running brushed motors in 12th scale and four-cell stock- but I know that going in and am ok with it. If I win over a brushless car, it's a victory for myself as well as Putnam- I'm sure that Putnam would love that. If I lose due to being "underpowered", well, so be it. If this were a national, regional, snowbirds, where essentially everything was at stake, I'd feel differently. But, while trophies are involved, this race isn't the end of the world. I'm going for the chance to compete, in particular, hopefully with racers from other areas. It's a very enjoyable event, and I'm attending knowing full-well that I may be at a disadvantage.
Let me also mention that I raced two trophy races in our area where 4300 & 5800's were both allowed. Like the Cavalcade, the 4300 & 5800 were allowed to run together as one track runs 5800's, and other tracks run 4300's- done in an effort to accomidate everyone. We all knew it coming it, and went for it. I ran the 4300, so I was on the "disadvantage" side- so it's not unchartered territory for me. Just means I need to work harder. Next year, I'm assuming this will be a non-issue, and we won't have this conversation. But, for now, I'm going to race and compete. The worst that can happen is that I learn something new by being forced to work harder.

Guys, IMO, if you don't have a brushless motor, you might be at a disadvantage. But don't let that stop you from racing and competing. We're going into unchartered territory with the brushed versus brushless. Three months ago, y'all gotta admit, this wasn't a conversation. I'd really be disappointed to hear about someone not coming because they feel they can't win, or are at a disadvantage. And next winter, this probably won't be an issue. Either there will be split-up classes, or one or the other will win out. In the midwest, it'll probably be brushless based on how the trend is going, and the success of things like Sonny's BRL (oval) series.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

BTW..about cavalcade....

TRACK OWNERS/PROMOTORS....
Since there are going to be 10,000-15,000 people at this car show, were putting together a flier that any spectator can pickup. It will list our place as well as several other places to race in the area. If you would like me to add your track...please get me the information ASAP!!!

Examples:
Pete Russell’s Hobbbies

 1651 W. Franklin Street

 Elkhart, Indiana 46516

 (574) 293-1827

J.A.M.’s RC Promotions

 1206 West Harrison Street

 Plymouth, Indiana 46563

 (574) 936-5297

 www.jamsrc.com




Jim’s State Line R/C Speedway

 620 North Wayne Street 

 Building #2
 Angola, Indiana 46703

 (260) 668-2391

 www.statelinerc.com


----------



## mike1985 (Jan 18, 2007)

*cavalcade*

There's been alot of radio advertising for this show, including the Rc portion.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

It's a pretty good time. come and check it out!


Aaron


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Aaron, what time do the doors open and racing start? My son and I have decided to come for at least saturday. Maybe a couple of others coming, also.

Thanks, Ron Ferguson


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm glad you will be able to make it down.

Opening.

We will be able to let people in at 8:00am. No earlier. This is a Notre Dame/Cavalcade limitation. Gate "8" is what door you'll need to go in at. There will be somebody down there doing sign-ups.

*The schedule will be as follows:*

Doors open at 8:00am.

Oval practice at 8:35 - 9:20
5-minute track change.
RoadC Practice 9:25 - 10:10
5-minute track change
Offroad Practice 10:15 - 11:00

Signup will END at 10:30. If you will not be there ON TIME, You should call myself, or Melqui
My cellphone is:
574-276-0752
Melqui's is on the registration form.

*11:00 track will be CLOSED.*

11:10 there will be a group picture with everybody's cars on the track on the long straight. This has been a tradition of this race since we've been doing it the past 4 years. We would really appreciate if everybody participated. Somebody at that time will also come judge the bodies for a concourse competition. Again, we would like everybody to participate.

11:20, drivers meeting.
11:30. Racing will begin.
We will run the races in reverse order from practice
Offroad Classes,
Onroad Classes
Oval Classes

This is the schedule for both days. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't belive the stock motor vs a brushless 13.5 for the avg.JOE mybe so the brushless 13.5 is a better way to go. But if your one of us OLD GUYS who's been doing this for awhile we can build a Stocker or a Mod that can out perform a brushless with the battery's that's out there.And the good brush's 767's 314's putnum's version . It's just my 2 cnt.s


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Are there going to be very many 1/12th scalers there?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

we have a minimum of 7 just at our club, and most of those guys are racing. I've been told that there are a few coming from the grand rapids/detriot area, but that's just word of mouth.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks all for coming out! You all helped make it a great Race. I apologize for the trophy girls situation. I promise, I didn't try to mislead. I was told it was a scheduling conflict with it being St. Patty's day, that they needed more of the girls at the restraunt then normal and there were not enough to send out on a promo. We'll try again next year. . We'll be posting the results sometime tonight after we get things put back together at the track itself. We were pretty tired, and pretty much just unloaded the trailer and went home.

Just some preliminary numbers, we had just short of 100 racers Saturday, and close to 70 on sunday. One of our bigger years since we've been doing it.

Keep in mind, we have (2) more weeks of club racing to finish out the season. This friday is the LAST points night. The following Friday will be free pizza night. Come on out and join the fun.

Once again, thanks everybody for participating. If you have any suggestions for next year, please feel free to send me a PM or email.

Seeya at the races,
Aaron


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

We had a great time and plan to be back next year. Lots of fun!!
Thanks, Ron & Cory Ferguson


----------



## toddallen25 (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for a great weekend. It was a blast! Great racing by all.

Now some thoughts... Up until this weekend I thought the 13.5 brushless and 27 turn motors were equal. At the trophy race in Mishawaka I ran the 4-cell class with a 13.5 and Todd Falkowski's "hired gun", Jim, ran a Putnam 27 turn. We both were fast, and I thought the cars were damn near even(he beat me by the way). I was using a newer, but older style stock 13.5 that weekend. That was my first experience mixing the two motors in the same class. This weekend at Cavalcade, I had the new style 13.5 motor. I could see a significant advantage over Todd Falkowski and Dustin Shriver, with the new 13.5, which comes with an upgraded end bell, oversize front bearing and a sintered rotor. Pat Lowe was running the older version 13.5 this weekend in 4-cell, and I could see some speed advantage over his car too, having the new version. I guess what I am getting at is, after reading the other discussions in this forum about 27 turn vs. brushless, is that the version of 13.5 itself should also be taken into consideration in future rules and class divisions. These are just my ramblings and thoughts that should be taken with a grain of salt...

Todd Forsythe


----------

